# Dunkerque in December - Norfolkline.



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just booked a day trip to Cite Europe via Dunkerque on December 3.

£6 each way - plus fuel surcharge plus booking fee - total £19.

That'll do nicely.


----------

